# Charlie, pull the d*mn trigger.



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Cough cough! Argh! The dirty energy from my lightbulbs is killing me!

I wonder if it's contagious??


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Sure hope you're not a diabetic Frasbee, I enjoy your posts.



Jeezhus H. Krighstopher.................................


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

76nemo said:


> LED bandwagon getting hard up??????
> 
> Jeezhus......


That must the Canadian equivalent of FNC .:laughing::laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Goddamn communist broadcasting corporation. Why didn't they plug in a couple computers and take a reading?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like a good marketing piece for the Graham Stetzer filter scammers. We had one of those wack jobs on here a while back.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, ah, really??? Where do people come up with this chit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Goddamn communist broadcasting corporation. Why didn't they plug in a couple computers and take a reading?


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh pleeze. Like I'm gonna listen to ANYTHING from the same woman that tries to explain my Wifi problems. Blah. Makes me wanna smash CFLs outside of a orphanage.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

So, does anybody know yet what the baseline for EMF exposure is before we need to wear PPE?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's some more!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Perhaps we should look into this Dr. Havas a bit more.

Her web site.
Another one.
Trent University.
Powerline Facts.
In the UK.

Seems she has no problems using all this unhealthy technology to her benefit.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Perhaps we should look into this Dr. Havas a bit more.
> 
> Her web site.
> Another one.
> ...


Well, with that many websites it must be true.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

A couple of things, in the first video, they make a blanket statement that "led's are clean " after demonstrating that cfl's are "bad". Did I miss where they tested the led's? No, didn't think so. They never tested the Led's. 


Second video, this guy looks like he is having a hard time not laughing out loud. A lamp that isn't turned on having bad electricity emanating from it? Ludicrous 

And what guideline do they use to decide that a 40 on his meter is "safe"?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And where was Obama when all of this was going down?? Vacationing in Hawaii. Just like when all of the birds fell out of the sky on New Years.
Its all coming together for me know....


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Any bets on whether a certian ozone alarmist is a large stockholder. :whistling2:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Podagrower said:


> So, does anybody know yet what the baseline for EMF exposure is before we need to wear PPE?


Please do not ask, I am sure we all will wear bubble wrap suits just to trim out receptacles some day soon


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> Please do not ask, I am sure we all will wear bubble wrap suits just to trim out receptacles some day soon


Tin foil bubble wrap, got to protect against the dirty power :laughing:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Will that unit correct my home's PF so I can save money on my power bill too???


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Tin foil bubble wrap, got to protect against the dirty power :laughing:


 

When I am home alone I wear aluminum foil over my head. It prevents the CIA from monitering my thoughts.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

stop watching tv and absolutely stop using your computer replying to thread you'll get a headache!!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> When I am home alone I wear aluminum foil over my head. It prevents the CIA from monitering my thoughts.


Hopefully it just keeps your thoughts in so they can't get to anyone else.:blink:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> When I am home alone I wear aluminum foil over my head. It prevents the CIA from monitering my thoughts.












:whistling2:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

She should be working in a massage:laughingarlor?Where she belongs...he,he,he?:thumbsup:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Great!! Im suing every manufacter whose cfl bulbs i've been exposed to.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Just as I was watching the video, an email from one of the senior inspectors came in and had this attachment.


----------

